# Stretchmarks?!



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok so I have a question about stretch marks... how do I get rid of them or make them not as visible?! I'm noticing that I'm getting some little red ones on my belly from my... growing hehe. Just wondering if anyone has any well known tips for me?? And how many of you FA's like or dislike stretch marks? Just curious... thanks for listening


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Ok so I have a question about stretch marks... how do I get rid of them or make them not as visible?! I'm noticing that I'm getting some little red ones on my belly from my... growing hehe. Just wondering if anyone has any well known tips for me?? And how many of you FA's like or dislike stretch marks? Just curious... thanks for listening



They fade in time, and there is really nothing that's proven to diminish them other than maybe a bleaching cream (yuck!). Many will recommend cocoa butter, etc... but I think it's really just something that all fat girls go through at some point.... consider them a badge of honor if you're happy with the weight. 

lol

I got mine about 100 years ago, so they're all almost invisible now unless you're at just the right angle. 

Most FAs that I've seen respond to posts like this in the past either like them or just don't care either way. I'm sure you'll get plenty of them letting you know soon enough.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 20, 2006)

bleaching cream?! ahhhh *runs and hides* lol

I've heard cocoa butter... do they really disappear?! I've gained a good amount of weight in the last few months or so, so they're pretty pink.. hopefully they'll disappear.. maybe I'll slather some cocoa butter on me lol... but is it just me or doesn't it make you feel like it never sinks in!!! I feel all greased up lol  

Thanks for the reponse AnnMarie!!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2006)

Far be it from me to be predictable, but I personally don't mind 'em. I'm sure if I helped contribute to their formation I might be more ameinable to 'em... 

Massaging supposedly makes them less severe if you catch 'em young. ::checks:: wow, they really do fade with time. I've heard they do something with a laser that helps a little, and dermabrasion might help a little, but really the best you can do is camoflage and wait or learn to live with 'em.


May I see?


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> bleaching cream?! ahhhh *runs and hides* lol
> 
> I've heard cocoa butter... do they really disappear?! I've gained a good amount of weight in the last few months or so, so they're pretty pink.. hopefully they'll disappear.. maybe I'll slather some cocoa butter on me lol... but is it just me or doesn't it make you feel like it never sinks in!!! I feel all greased up lol
> 
> Thanks for the reponse AnnMarie!!




The majority of the therapeutic affect is from the massage... the lubricant is unimportant. I forsee tummy rubs in someone's future  Need any help?


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 20, 2006)

I personally find them charming on a woman... I like what Ann Marie said- they're a badge of honor that sometimes comes with all the beautiful fat...


----------



## Markt (Jan 20, 2006)

I think they can be very sexy. Many times, the 'imperfections' a woman wants to get rid of are the very things that men find attractive. This would include cellulite, stretchmark, rolls, any signs of plumpness in general.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Far be it from me to be predictable, but I personally don't mind 'em. I'm sure if I helped contribute to their formation I might be more ameinable to 'em...
> 
> Massaging supposedly makes them less severe if you catch 'em young. ::checks:: wow, they really do fade with time. I've heard they do something with a laser that helps a little, and dermabrasion might help a little, but really the best you can do is camoflage and wait or learn to live with 'em.
> 
> ...



I would NEVER use dermabrasion on skin that is essentially broken apart, and thin, which is what a stretchmark is... you can feel that there is not much underneath it. In my mind, using any type of rough or abrading material would just damage the skin further.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, that's the idea, isn't it? You're hoping that if you damage the skin enough healthy skin surrounding the scar will heal over it a little. OK, maybe that's not the best idea...


----------



## Jes (Jan 21, 2006)

I was just reading a very important science magazine* and honest to god, it says: Chocolate detoxifies, firms and revitalizes tired skin. An added bonus: the cocoa butter in chocolate prevents stretch marks.



*ok, ok, Philadelphia Style mag. whatevs.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2006)

Stretch marks and BBWs seem to go hand-in-hand. As my good friend Paul Delacroix once said, "Stretch marks are the road map to ecstacy."


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't need anyone to hold me
I can hold my own
I got highways for stretchmarks
see where I've grown

- _Ani DiFranco_


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 21, 2006)

"Stretch marks are the road map to ecstacy."

I like that... very true


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep, I said beauty marks. Some times they seem to fade, and others turn kinda translucent, like little trails of quicksilver. 

Seems most women don't like them, so its not something I point to and start quoting Shakespear about. But I'm drawn to strechmarks just the same. :wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Ok so I have a question about stretch marks... how do I get rid of them or make them not as visible?! I'm noticing that I'm getting some little red ones on my belly from my... growing hehe. Just wondering if anyone has any well known tips for me?? And how many of you FA's like or dislike stretch marks? Just curious... thanks for listening




I have no idea how to get rid of stretch marks. But I don't have any strong feelings about them, either for or against.


----------



## GPL (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Lynzee Babe, I missed you much!!!

Nice to see you again, hope you are doing fine.
I thought I would let you know that I think stretchmarks are one of the sexiest things that happen on a woman of size. It shows you've grown, but what the heck? You love your bigger belly, right?
See, not everyone thinks they are ugly. When you run your fingers over them, they seem to be like braille for "Here is a beautiful girl", lol.
Hope I made you feel better. Please know that you are beautiful no matter how many stretchmarks you will gain.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## NFA (Jan 21, 2006)

Wait. That's really all you can trust will work. They'll fade, not go away. But they do fade a lot. I think the color fades completely but the skin's texture is still changes since its essentially a scar. My first stretch marks are about 8 years old now, and are hardly noticable. I can't even make out the ones on my arms.

Stretchmarks are a fact of life. They happen. There are a few things which *might* lessen their creation, but once there nothing's been shown to be especially effective in making them fade any faster. And this FA has no problem whatsoever with stretchmarks. They are something most fat women will have, so its really silly for me to do anything but enjoy them.


----------



## Jane (Jan 21, 2006)

My stretch marks have stretch marks.....


----------



## Bigbud1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stretchmarks are to me, beautiful. They add a certain texture and feel to the skin. They are like braille for FA's when the lights are out. Enjoy the fact that most guys here love them.


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen lots of thin women with stretch marks--and these are women whose weight has never really fluctuated. I guess they're just a human thing more so than a weight thing.

I recently heard Adam Corolla wonder why the hell a thin guy like him was suddenly getting stretch marks and Dr. Drew said they happen to people of ALL sizes.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 21, 2006)

Try moisterisers, soothing skin creams and lotions. It will not get rid of them, but make them alot less red. Or so I heard.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 21, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Try moisterisers, soothing skin creams and lotions. It will not get rid of them, but make them alot less red. Or so I heard.




I have seen some huge stretch marks on body builder, is the arm area and back, Marks are more red or wider if gains are quick, but do fad with time, but the skin will always be less firm in these areas, I find early gains cause more as you get bigger the volume increase more tha surface area.


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as its all soft, I'm happy


----------



## jamyjam224 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was just reading a very important science magazine* and honest to god, it says: Chocolate detoxifies, firms and revitalizes tired skin. An added bonus: the cocoa butter in chocolate prevents stretch marks.
> 
> 
> 
> I second Jes, Bath and Body Works has a new Cocoa body butter for Stretchmark relief, it has antioxidants and lipids to help skin's elasticity


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't really believe the cocoa butter will help get rid of stretch marks, but Id o think it helps the skin heal and become more elastic before they occur. If you haven't started gaining yet, now's the time to start using it, and if you're stretching already, now's the time to use it to help reduce the size of the marks.

I consider my stretch marks battle scars from having my son. I didn't have near as many until I was pregnant. Now I can say I went into battle to have him (literally!) and have the scars to prove it!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> I don't really believe the cocoa butter will help get rid of stretch marks, but Id o think it helps the skin heal and become more elastic before they occur. If you haven't started gaining yet, now's the time to start using it, and if you're stretching already, now's the time to use it to help reduce the size of the marks.
> 
> I consider my stretch marks battle scars from having my son. I didn't have near as many until I was pregnant. Now I can say I went into battle to have him (literally!) and have the scars to prove it!



That is exactly how I feel. I had a few on my arms but when I had my son, bam! There were a ton of them. They're really light now, but they are there. You can always use a little of self-tanning cream on them and it blends them in better if they are really noticeable though!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> I don't really believe the cocoa butter will help get rid of stretch marks, but Id o think it helps the skin heal and become more elastic before they occur. If you haven't started gaining yet, now's the time to start using it, and if you're stretching already, now's the time to use it to help reduce the size of the marks.
> 
> I consider my stretch marks battle scars from having my son. I didn't have near as many until I was pregnant. Now I can say I went into battle to have him (literally!) and have the scars to prove it!



well apparently, missaf, I also went into battle for your son, because I have a bunch too!


----------



## missaf (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> well apparently, missaf, I also went into battle for your son, because I have a bunch too!



LOL! It was an agonizing 8 days in the hospital with him... I wouldn't doubt I didn't go through it alone and caused many others hardship enough to earn stretchmarks


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 23, 2006)

Personally - I like them. A woman doesnt get them unless she's voluptuous. More stretchmarks= more and nicer curves. I particularly like them on a nice big tummy. (yum!)


----------



## Janet (Jan 23, 2006)

> Marks are more red or wider if gains are quick, but do fad with time



Creams help. I find that when stretchmarks are new, sometimes they feel a quite tender (the tissue feels "torn"). Sometimes wearing tight clothes helps to give the skin a little support until I get used to the feel of them.

I have a hormone imbalance--and have read that progesterone can help to reduce the incidence of stretchmarks. (It's generally good for the skin and also good for the joints.)


----------



## Outcast_SSBBW1980 (Jan 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> They fade in time, and there is really nothing that's proven to diminish them other than maybe a bleaching cream (yuck!). Many will recommend cocoa butter, etc... but I think it's really just something that all fat girls go through at some point.... consider them a badge of honor if you're happy with the weight.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



I have a problem with stretchmarks also....bleh. I've also heard that cocoa butter works. I was thinking about trying it, but does anybody know people who have used it and it actually worked?


----------



## Jane (Jan 23, 2006)

I know people who have used it.......................


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 24, 2006)

I've heard of people who swear by it...


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Outcast_SSBBW1980 said:


> I have a problem with stretchmarks also....bleh. I've also heard that cocoa butter works. I was thinking about trying it, but does anybody know people who have used it and it actually worked?



I've been rubbing the cocoa butter from Hershey bars into my tummy for a while now--FROM THE INSIDE. I don't think it's helping, and actually may be contributing to the problem.


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> I've been rubbing the cocoa butter from Hershey bars into my tummy for a while now--FROM THE INSIDE. I don't think it's helping, and actually may be contributing to the problem.



Hmm, I think a shower curtain and hershey's chocolate syrup BBW wrestling might be what we need for stretchmarks


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hmm, I think a shower curtain and hershey's chocolate syrup BBW wrestling might be what we need for stretchmarks



oh, i'm so in!


----------



## Janet (Jan 24, 2006)

> Hmm, I think a shower curtain and hershey's chocolate syrup BBW wrestling might be what we need for stretchmarks



Have you ever been stunned by imagining something that you've never thought of before? Well, this....replying to this.....made me think of having a belly massage with warm chocolate syrup:wubu: 

Who needs to wrestle when all I want is to have my stretchmarks pampered?

Yum:eat2:


----------



## Janet (Jan 24, 2006)

> chocolate syrup BBW wrestling



In other words, count me in


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

Janet said:


> Have you ever been stunned by imagining something that you've never thought of before? Well, this....replying to this.....made me think of having a belly massage with warm chocolate syrup:wubu:
> 
> Who needs to wrestle when all I want is to have my stretchmarks pampered?
> 
> Yum:eat2:




Like I was saying, that's the new thing, boobookitties. All sorts of chocolate spa treatments. I have pages of them in my Philly Style magazine. It's a thing, now. And it sounds AMAZING. Like, they rub you up one side and pat you down the other in chocolate, and it smells good, and it's all creamy and Mmmm. 

Now THAT would be an awesome Valentine's day gift from my sweetie! And then you come home and you're all sweet smelling b/c apparently, it leaves you reeking of chocolate.

*slurp*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> I've been rubbing the cocoa butter from Hershey bars into my tummy for a while now--FROM THE INSIDE. I don't think it's helping, and actually may be contributing to the problem.



O......M......G

Damn woman you aren't happy unless you've made me almost wet myself at least once a day, are ya?!?!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 26, 2006)

What about the old Alovera cream?


----------



## Krazykhat (Jan 26, 2006)

My girl uses vitaman E oil. Seems to work pretty good for her


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> What about the old Alovera cream?


Ummm it doesn't work that great unless you use it when you first start getting them. It's mostly about healing, not repairing and diminishing.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll remember that. Handy little tip.


----------



## Phalloidium (Jan 27, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Ok so I have a question about stretch marks... how do I get rid of them or make them not as visible?! I'm noticing that I'm getting some little red ones on my belly from my... growing hehe. Just wondering if anyone has any well known tips for me?? And how many of you FA's like or dislike stretch marks? Just curious... thanks for listening



I love them.


----------

